# Excel in mySQL importieren



## Sascha Laurent (10. Feb 2010)

Wie kann ich aus einer Excel - Tabelle daten heraus ermittlen, um diese anschliessend in mySQL zu speichern?


----------



## punkt21 (10. Feb 2010)

zum lesen aus einer exceltabelle folge mal diesem link hier: JExcelApi
da könnte was sein.

und jdbc hilft dir bei mysql weiter


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2010)

Ist JExcelApi besser als Apache POI - the Java API for Microsoft Documents


----------



## Hollebolle (11. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich mache das immer folgendermaßen:

(1) Excel-Datei öffnen und dann als CSV-Datei abspeichern (Trennzeichen= Semikolon; Textblöcke in Hochkommas).
(2) In MySQL passende Tabelle erzeugen
(3) CSV-Datei in MySQL importieren. Ich benutze dafür phpMyAdmin, das diese Importfunktion anbietet. Es geht aber auch direkt über MySQL:

LOAD DATA INFILE 'C:/import.csv'
INTO TABLE my_table
FIELDS TERMINATED BY ';' ENCLOSED BY '\"'
LINES TERMINATED BY '\r\n'
(spalte1, spalte2,...)

Um nun auf Java zu sprechen zu kommen, müsstest Du also zunächst eine CSV-Datei als Zwischendatei generieren. Eventuell kannst Du das über die COM-Schnittstelle lösen.


----------

